

Show HN: ReadThisThing – One fantastic piece of journalism in your inbox daily - awwstn
http://readthisthing.com#

======
awwstn
Hi HN,

I posted this once before when I first launched it, but it wasn't received
very well. Since then I've added ten thousand subscribers and have turned the
RTT newsletter into something I'm quite proud of. So, here's my second attempt
to show it to HN - a v2, if you will.

